

Comment Git commits - korso

Do you know any web app (OSS, SaaS, self-hosted) which can be integrated in self-hosted Git server for providing functionality like custom comments on commited code itself?<p>Workflow should be - I open Git history, browse a code for each commit, choose a file, place a comment in any line. Basically like a discussion with collaborators on that project, but related to the code. There should be also email notifications and maybe some other basic features for that kind of collaboration. So, doing-one-thing-well kind of app.
======
qznc
So basically a code review tool?

Suggestions from [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/131153/open-source-
code-r...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/131153/open-source-code-review-
tools-mondrian)

For git only ReviewBoard <http://www.review-board.org/> seems to be suitable.
No personal experience, though.

~~~
korso
Thanks. Something like code review - but not complex like Gerrit.
<http://getbarkeep.org> is good example.

